# NeMoren's Vault - D&D (Full)



## KnowTheToe (Apr 6, 2003)

Looking to start an open ended game using NeMoren’s Vault (NV) from Fiery Dragon Productions as a start.  NV is a low level adventure with a great hook for getting characters together.  

The game will take place in a Home Brew world, Thelenia, which is in its early stage of development.  What does this mean to you, not much, but organizations may change or pop up out of nowhere, things like that.  I will never use that against you, I just thought if I started running some adventures through the world it might help me flesh it out, or choose which of my many ideas to advance.  Anyway, the country of origin for the adventure is Thelis.  

Thelis is a large militaristic country ran by a political senate/council.  They are in the throngs of expanding their empire against their northern neighbors, which Thelisians refer to as barbarians and they refer to as the Free Kingdoms.  A somewhat small sea is Thelis’s southern border, in which is the island of 3 Rings, where magicians have recently built a large tower and school of magic.  They have declared themselves free of ties to all nations.  On the opposite side of the sea is the continent known as the Cradle.  There at the mouth of a large river are three large elven cities.  The elves are the protectors of the Cradle, which was the birthplace of all life on Thelenia.  

Here are the criteria for character creation.  You can use PHB and splat books for your characters, nothing else.  I want to keep this simple.  There will be no Item Creation feats except Brew Potion and Scribe Scroll.  All classes have a minimum of 4 skill points per level.  Everything else will be pretty much by the book.  I usually like house rules, but I want to keep this simple.  Point Buy System, see below.

20 point buy as the base.

+ 2 points for creating a good aligned characters

+ 2 points for including a silver key in your character history (examples, award for brave deed, family heirloom, won through gambling, stolen from someone, gift from old lover, found somewhere 

+ 2 points if you have 3 or more NPCs with usable plot hooks in the story NPCs must be named, worked into story; and able to come into future events without unreasonable circumstances. An NPC can be an individual or an organization. NPCs cannot just be listed and named. Must have story involvement.

+ 1 point for including a picture of your PC or a detailed description of your character (you do not have to draw it yourself)

+ 1 more if the story is longer than 500 words. +2 if it is more than 750 words long.

+ 1 for a background story that works within the world's framework given above.

+2 if you play a human character

+1 for a list showing where all equipment is held or stored.

These bonuses are stackable for a total possible 32 points. You can only take each bonus once.
Feel free to make up names of towns, people and organizations as I can easily fit them in.

I am looking for 5-6 players and will start working with each character through email as they are accepted.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmm, sounds interesting.  Count me in   I'm thinking human paladin for my character, and I'll be trying to shoot for the full 32 points   It might take a few days for me to get a decent background together, if that's OK with you?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 7, 2003)

I would like to join as well. I'll build a Cleric. Race and deity undecided. Are gnome/dwarf/elf extended pantheons available?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Great,

I am looking forward to seeing both the characters.  All of the  gnome/dwarf/elf extended pantheons are available.  Any changes I make to the worlds gods will not effect this game or the charaters.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm interested as well.  I was initially thinking specialist wizard, but I am tempted to play a rogue instead.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd like to play as well. Are we starting at level 1?

I was interested in Cleric, but if Cordo plays a cleric I could do fighter/barb.
How do skill points work if your int is less than 10?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play as well. Are we starting at level 1?
> 
> I was interested in Cleric, but if Cordo plays a cleric I could do fighter/barb.
> How do skill points work if your int is less than 10? *




I hate it when I overlook such simple details.  Yes, the characters should be 1st level.

As for the second question, let me look at the books this evening.  I am considering no neg. modifier for the first level of creation and then subtracting the neg. with all other lvl advancements.  I want to try some things out.

As long as I am typing, I am hoping to post 4-7 times a week and will let the group determine pacing.  I will roll all dice, or you can email me a list of rolls from an online die roller and I will use your rolls off the list (randomly).  Let me know what other questions you have.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *from an online die roller and I will use your rolls off the list (randomly).  Let me know what other questions you have. *




Can I suggest the rule variant that if the roll is below 1/2 hp, that we round it up to 1/2? A roll of 1 on hp can really brand a character for life.

Also, I wanted to ask about intimidate using STR instead of CHA (for barbarians -- smash the table with your fist to scare someone).


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can I suggest the rule variant that if the roll is below 1/2 hp, that we round it up to 1/2? A roll of 1 on hp can really brand a character for life.
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask about intimidate using STR instead of CHA (for barbarians -- smash the table with your fist to scare someone). *




Yes, I never use less than half the max HD when leveling up.  If you roll less than half of the max die value, use half of the die's max value (5 on a d10, 2 on a d4)

STR for intimidation checks is also fine.

Once I get characters, I will start creating a web site where we can keep the game data.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

*One more to the mix...*

I've been warring with myself since I saw the ad last night for the game, and I'll be kicking myself if I don't throw my hat in the ring...

A quick question...

How do you handle monk cross classing? Can they do it freely, or lose the rights to go further as a monk?

Kicking around the idea for a monk who could  possibly take a few levels of priest along the way, but that is up to your call on multi-classing.

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: One more to the mix...*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *I've been warring with myself since I saw the ad last night for the game, and I'll be kicking myself if I don't throw my hat in the ring...
> 
> A quick question...
> 
> ...




The monk is the only class I know little about.  I never have played one, but I don't see a reason to not allow the multiclassing unless you are trying some uber game breaking combo of powers, then I really don't mind.  To me, the class concept makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

*Character*

*Hawk, male human Barb1*: CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d12+2; hp 14; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 16 (14 flatfooted, 12 touch); Melee Greatsword +5 (2d6+4/crit 19-20 x2); Ranged Javelin +3 (1d6 +3/x2), Sling +3 (1d4/x2); SQ rage 3/day, fast movement; AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +2, Will 0; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.
Skills and Feats: Climb +5 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Intimidate +7 (4), Swim +5 (4), Listen +4 (4), Ride +6 (4), Wilderness Lore +4 (4); Extra Rage, Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Equipment: Greatsword, Chain Shirt, Javelin (2), Sling, Sling bullets (20), Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Oil Flask, Soap, Flint/Steel, Torches (2), Candles (2), Waterskin, 50 ft. rope, Rations (4)
Money: 6cp

Equipment locations: Hawk has his greatsword loose on his left hip. His two javelins are behind his shoulder next to his backpack, ready to be drawn. He wears his chain shirt. His sling is on his right hip. The rest of his equipment is in his backpack on his back.

Image here

Background to come


----------



## Jarval (Apr 7, 2003)

How much gold do we each have to purchase equipment?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Max first level gold.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

How much gold is max level gold? I only have the SRD with me, not the books atm.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

I will check tonight when I am at home.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll give it a go, if that's ok. I'll write up my character background and email it shortly. 

Edit: Question: can I use the _Variant: 1st Level Multiclass Characters_ from p40 of the DMG?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2003)

It looks like you've got 6 players at this point.  I'll try to put one together myself, though, in case someone doens't come through, or if you want an alternate.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

*background*

Hawk was born twenty two years ago in the Free Kingdoms, in the nomadic tribe of the "Free People", as they called themselves. Hawk's tribe migrates from season to season, following the large game as they migrate over the plains and deserts of their land. 
Since he was a child, Hawk was raised among animals. He's always had a kinship with them, from being able to tame wild ponys and calm them with a soothing touch, to being able to pass the angry mother panther defending her cubs. Hawk often spent time alone with animals on the plains. He learned their ways, how to follow the snake's trail to a small brook, and how to tell the time on a cloudy day by watching bird's behavior. Hawk was able to listen to animal's calls, and use his hearing as well as his vision to follow game. One of Hawk's favorite pastimes would be to hunt a deer, often for days on end, until he caught it and brought it back for food and skin to the tribe. The deer was much much swifter than Hawk, but Hawk would patiently and tirelessly follow it. Through plains and through forest, he would follow the deer day in and day out. The deer, while swift, did not have the endurance to run for days on end. Eventually, Hawk would find it in a clearing, out of breath and lying down on the grass, resigned to its fate. Hawk only hunted for food and for the deer's skin, he never killed for sport. He would sometimes hunt a deer like this, only to walk up to it and touch it at the very end, and then let it go. He wanted to simply know that he was able to hunt the animal.
When Hawk was twelve, he began learning how to fight from the People's weapon master, Jark. Jark taught all the boys and men of the tribe the way of the Bow, the Sword, the Staff, the Axe, and the Fist. Hawk was clearly at home with the Greatsword, and trained often and well. It was clear to him that his destiny as a man was with the warriors, not of the shamen of the tribe. Hawk was quite bright, and seemed to have aptitude for the mystic arts, but his love of the wilderness and aptitude in combat made him a natural warrior. 
Along with his warrior training, Hawk learned to ride horses. He found he enjoyed their company, and he was able to use his affinity with animals to create a special bond between him and the horse. A horse he spent time with would understand what Hawk wanted to do intuitively, and the pair would run together as one. 
Hawk also enjoyed climbing and bouldering. He would often climb up to high mesas, from where he would look over the plains of his land and thank the spirits that he was born with the free people. 
Among the other young men of the tribe, Hawk enjoyed most the company of Quill. Quill and Hawk were the same age, but where Hawk fought with the greatsword, Quill used the shortsword. Where Hawk would hunt for days and enjoy the company of animals, Quill moved as silently as a cat, and hid so well that even Hawk could not find him. The two were great friends, and Quill often tried to teach Hawk the more subtle arts. Once, when Quill and Hawk were hunting together, Quill pulled a silver key from his tunic. "Here, take this friend", said Quill. "What is this?", replied Hawk. "One day, I will tell you. For now keep with you always", replied Quill. Hawk shrugged and tied the key around his neck with a loop of twine. 
Eventually, Hawk came upon his name day, when he was twenty years old. On this day, he was his own man, and no longer bound to the word of the tribe elders. The elders told him of the wide world beyond the plains and forests of the Free People. They told him about the wars south, between Thelis and other people. Hawk decided that he would go see these lands, and learn what was out there for himself. The elders agreed, and wished him well, and gave him his sword and the tunic he wore. He would have to earn any coins himself, as the Free People had no use for the coins of the southern lands.
After travelling on his own for several weeks, sustaining himself on the land, Hawk came upon a fur Trader named Mitchell. Mitchell knew the long road ahead to Thelis was a perlious one. Seeing a young illerate barbarian with a good heart, Mitchell offered the young man several gold to accompany him and protect him on the road from bandits. Not knowing the value of money and not understanding that he was being used for almost nothing, Hawk accepted. At the end of the journey, the normally greedy and penny-pinching Mitchell was so impressed with Hawk's valor that he offered him his pick of the goods in his caravan. Thus, Hawk began to make his way towards exploring Thelenia.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Excellent.  

I will take seven players, I will just beef things up a bit if things go too easily in the beginning, that is the great thing about 3E.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the green light, and while I may still do the monk char, I got to flipping through the S&S book, and a different char seemed to jump out at me.

However, to pull the idea off, the char is going to be a bit older than the normal starting range. Possibly mid-late twenties, as he will have been a senate aid before his life pointed him in his new career path.

I will hammer him out as quickly as I can so you can decide if it will work for the group.

Thanks..

Badger


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Edit: Question: can I use the Variant: 1st Level Multiclass Characters from p40 of the DMG? *




Yes


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 7, 2003)

Thordain 

Nice background.  

20 base points

+2 for word count
+2 for being Human
+ 2 for silver key
+2 assuming he is of good alignment 
+1 for background integrated in with the world

29 total points

You can still gain 

+2 points if you add one more NPC to your history.
+1 for a character picture or written description
+1 for a list showing where all equipment is held or stored.

I look forward to seeing your character.  You can send characters using Etools or the Character Generator.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Character*



			
				Thordain said:
			
		

> *Here's my preliminary character, assuming 32 points. Not sure how much gp of equipment we are allowed so I just assumed masterwork.
> 
> Hawk, male human Barb1: CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d12+2; hp 14; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 17 (15 flatfooted, 12 touch); Melee MW Greatsword +6 (2d6+4/crit 19-20 x2); Ranged MW Mighty Composite Longbow +5 (1d8+3/x3); SQ rage 3/day, fast movement; AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +2, Will 0; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.
> Skills and Feats: Climb +4 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Intimidate +7 (4), Swim +4 (4), Listen +4 (4), Ride +6 (4), Wilderness Lore +4 (4); Extra Rage, Weapon Focus: Greatsword
> ...




Hey I missed this earlier.  Everything looks great.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry I've not posted anything for my character yet.  I'm dithering between a few different ideas, and I don't really want to start on the stats until I've got a better idea of the character.  But I should have something up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 8, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *+2 points if you add one more NPC to your history.
> *



I've got
1) Jark, Barbarian weapons master
2) Quill, Rogue friend
3) Mitchell, fur trader



> *
> +1 for a character picture or written description
> *



Did you miss my earlier post in this thread? It has the picture, which is now also in my signature!



> *
> +1 for a list showing where all equipment is held or stored.
> *



Will post that as soon as you tell me my starting gold.. It's not written in the SRD 



> *
> I look forward to seeing your character.  You can send characters using Etools or the Character Generator. *




I just posted my character earlier in this thread. It's right on page 1 of this thread, did you not see it?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 8, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> I've got
> 1) Jark, Barbarian weapons master
> 2) Quill, Rogue friend
> ...





Nope, I had missed your character above.  Everything looks fine.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 8, 2003)

Thordain 

You get 160 GP to start with.  You will need to start from scratch with you inventory.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 8, 2003)

I've edited my post up top to redo Hawk's inventory. I've also described his equipment locations. My understanding is that I've completed all the bonus points with this


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 8, 2003)

If there's still room, or an alternate, I'd be happy to step in. If not, no problem. I can have the character info up really, really quickly.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd like to join in as well; as main or alternate. I'll try to have something up pretty quickly.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 8, 2003)

*Persephone*

Just a note to tell you I'm sending in my PC info by email.  If the other players are still undecided on class, my PC is a human Sorceress.  KnowtheToe, I've tried to meet all the criteria to get the full 32 points.  Let me know if I'm lacking.  Any other feedback would be welcome as well.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 8, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *20 base points
> 
> +2 for word count
> +2 for being Human
> ...




You *DO* realize that this adds up to 33 points, not 32, right?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ton, Dwarf Rogue*

Here's Ton, my dwarven tunnel fighter.  I am assuming 31 points (since I won't qualify for the human bonus).  I'll post Ton's background and possessions in a day or so.

Ton Arok, Male Dwarf Rogue 1: HD 1d6+3; hp 9; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; AC 12; Atk +1 melee (1d8+1, crit x3, heavy mace) or +2 ranged (1d6, crit x3, shortbow); SA Sneak attack +1d6; SQ Dwarf abilities; AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Appraise 1/+3, Craft (traps) 3/+5, Decipher Script 1/+3, Disable Device 4/+6, Hide 4/+6, Intuit Direction 1/+2, Listen 4/+5, Move Silently 4/+6, Open Lock 4/+6, Pick Pocket 1/+3, Read Lips 1/+3, Search 4/+6, Spot 4/+5, Tumble 4/+6; Expertise.

Dwarf abilities: Darkvision 60, Stonecunning, +2 saves vs. poison/spells/spell-like effects, +1 to hit vs. goblinoids and orcs, +4 dodge vs. giants, +2 Appraise to stone and metal, +2 Craft on stone and metal.

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Undercommon.

Possessions (carried): Studded leather, Heavy mace (belt, right side), Backpack (back), Composite shortbow (strapped to backpack), Quiver with 20 arrows (belt, left side), Sap (beltpouch)

Possessions (backpack): Acid, Antitoxin, Bedroll, Bell, Caltrops, Chalk, Crowbar, Flint and steel, Hammer and 4 pitons, Rations for 4 days, Silk rope, Waterskin, 45 gp.

Background: Ton knows little of Thelis, the Free Kingdoms, or the Island of Three Rings, for his home lies over the ocean. Most people have heard of the elves that protect the Cradle, watching the sea and the air from their coastal cities. Few people know that forces from below the earth also threaten the birthplace of all life: goblins and dragons and other foul beasts from the depths. But the Cradle has defenders within the earth as well as above: dwarven clans that face death with a grim resolve.

The Arok family belongs to one such clan, and Ton Arok grew up learning the ways of tunnel fighting, traps, and combat against subterranean foes. His brothers and sisters (Arok women learned to fight alongside the men of the tribe) were stronger warriors, but Ton thrived by using his keen senses and quick reflexes. His instincts for ambushes and his knack for improvising traps was a great support to his more militant companions. Ton thought more of his clan’s honor and survival than he did of any personal glory.

Ton’s closest companions in his youth and earlier adulthood were his elder sister, Fyste, and her husband, Woru. The two married young, and were soulmates in the truest sense of the word. They were gracious hosts of many family gatherings, but were just as comfortable fighting side-by-side in the tunnels against grimlock raiders. Fyste was an apprentic of the Rock Wardens, who turned the power of the earth itself against the enemies of the dwarves. Woru was studying to become a Defender, one of the most honored professions in the clan. Ton knew his own path would look very different from theirs, but he dreamed of the day when the three of them would venture into the Underdark together, retaking ground that was lost at one time or another in the history of his people.

Ton’s discovered another dream when he first joined a trading mission to the surface. Many of his companions felt out of place without stone walls around them and rock ceilings above, but Ton discovered there was place in his heart for the world above as well as the world below. He also met Kellia, a young female elf whose skills paralleled his own. The two shared stories and words while their elders traded goods and information. On his return to the Arok hometunnels, Ton devoted himself to studying the Elf language.

Despite the constant danger from unknown foes, the dwarves of the Arok clan were content with their fate, until the plague came. Fyste, who was several months pregnant at the time, suffered a miscarriage. Before long the clan discovered that all the dwarven women had become barren. The clan elders knew that they must find a way to restore the women, or the tribe itself would face extinction within a single generation. Some of the elders thought the sickness was the result of curse cast by a lich that the clan had recently destroyed. Others believed that drow saboteurs had poisoned the clan’s water supply. But after communing with their deities, the clerics of the tribe stated the improbable: the illness was somehow related to a silver key, which would be found in an old chest in the back room of an abandoned dwarven manor. The only way to end the curse was for a single son of the tribe to carry the key across the sea to the land of Thelis. The dwarves cast lots to determine who would carry the key, and Ton was chosen.

Despite feeling woefully unprepared for a journey of this magnitude, Ton accepted the decision of the elders with grace. He gathered his gear and departed for the surface. Upon reaching the elven city of Imoli, he learned that the elves were facing a similar crisis: their elders were aging at a greatly accelerated rate. The elves, who relied on their near immortality to maintain culture and tradition, had also received word from the divine. A single daughter of the city must carry a silver key to Thelis. Ton decided the gods must be crazy when Kellia was chosen.

The two friends crossed the sea in the swift boats of the Waveskimmers, and arrived in the coastal town of Hyrad. Neither Ton nor Kellia knew what more would be required of them in this strange human land, but they quickly found aid in the form of Daphinius Thymehill, a kind-hearted halfling merchant who found “work” for individuals with Kellia and Ton’s talents. Ton is still shocked by the difference between Thelis and his hometunnels, but he is doing his best to learn quickly.

Recently, Daphinius offered Ton a substantial sum of money to undertake a mission outside Hyrad. Although Ton hated leaving Kellia, they both agreed that it would be good to learn more about the surrounding country. They have agreed to meet again in one year’s time, at the latest.

Picture:


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2003)

Still working on background; Right now I'm thinking human Druid; would that 'fit', or should I take something else?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope I didn't miss anything....

*Eseteru Palari*

Eseteru was born the third son of Senator Ameru Palari of Thelenia. Though Senatorial positions are not necessarily hereditary, his older brother Promoni was expected by the family to follow in his father’s footsteps. The other brother, Lasidel, was already being trained to take over the family merchant business. Since there was already an “heir and a spare,” so to speak, Eseteru (who is somewhat younger than the other brothers) was welcomed somewhat coldly into the family and regarded as something of a third wheel. Largely ignored by his father, and looked down upon by his sneering older brothers, Eseteru grew bitter and resentful, resolving that, when he came of age, he would leave this family for good. 

The only thing keeping his bitter streak from dominating his personality (which would would have turned him evil, if left on its own) was his mother - the only person who ever loved him. Wiella Palari was a kind and compassionate woman, and listened to the young Eseteru when he had troubles, providing a gentle and understanding ear.

Wiella also encouraged his youthful interest in books, where Eseteru discovered the world of High Adventure through the tales of _Bonehead the Barbarian_. When he came of age, Eseteru announced to his family that he was joining the military, so that he could seek adventure on the northern, barbarian frontier. His father shrugged, glad to have the pesky third son out of the way, and his brothers said nothing at all, but that was typical of them. Vowing to make them repent driving him away with their cold indifference, Eseteru swore that he would make such a name for himself with honorable and valorous deeds that they would beg his forgiveness and desire his return.

Before he left, his mother asked to speak with him in private, “I have never spoken of this to you, my son, but there is something you should know.” She raised her hand, and magically, a nearby book lifted into the air and drifted to her waiting grasp. Wiella smiled at his surprise, “Magic runs in my veins, Eseteru. And yours, and your brothers, though those undeserving louts will never know it. A few hours of instruction and practice is all you need to unlock your hidden potential, now that you know it is there. My mother believed that the blood of dragons flows in our family’s veins, but I know not the truth of that. I do know how to help you begin the journey of self-discovery that will unlock potentially unspeakable power.”

Of course, he agreed to the instruction, learning some basic sorcerous skills. His mind reeled at the thought of this new power - which he sensed he had only just barely begun to properly explore.

“Perhaps it will give you a bit of an edge, up north,” his mother said, smiling, as he strode off the next morning.

Basic training was rigorous, but Eseteru’s convictions bore him through. Though not as strong or tough as some of the other new recruits, his family name and subtle sorcery (used in secret) made him one of the camp favorites. When time came for assignment, he had first pick. He immedietly selected the most remote northern outpost he knew of, and straightaway they sent him off.

Life at the fort was not so bad, but fighting off barbarian raids was not as exciting as Eseteru had hoped it would be. However, he remained resolved to rise in the ranks and become a prominent military figure.

One day out on patrol, his unit was ambushed. Most of his companions were killed, but Eseteru escaped into the forest with his wounded friend, Halfgrim Day. Collapsing under a low bush, Halfgrim pressed something into his hand, “This has been in my family for years, but I have nobody to pass it on to. You have been kind to me, and I don’t think it should go to waste. It has some significance, I think, though my family never figured it out,” and he died. The object turned out to be a small, silver key, of ancient and intricate design. It was hard to put his finger on, but there was clearly something very special about it, just like the ancient items Bonehead the Barbarian discovered in his adventures. “I will discover the secret of this key, my friend,” Eseteru said softly to the body of Halfgrim Day, “Your family will not have preserved it so long in vain.”

In that moment, Eseteru realized that the military was not really the place for him. Only his misguided convictions had carried him this far. What did he care whether his family admired his accomplishments? Now, he knew that his future lay before him alone, not as some faceless member of an organization. He would be a hero, and discover his true destiny on his own. He could change the world, and make it a better place, if only he tried hard enough. Without bothering to go back to the fort, he pocketed the key and left, not caring which way his feet took him, trusting fate to bring him where he could become a true hero.

Note: His mother’s influence led Eseteru to the path of Good, but his rejection of his roles in the military and in his family make him most definitely Chaotic. He has a real problem with authority, and quite firmly believes that “I am the only boss of me.”

*Physical Description*: A somewhat nondescript and unkempt young man, Eseteru has slightly aristocratic features but possesses nothing that indicates wealth or family position. His eyes are green and narrow, and his hair pale, like the inside of a fresh-cut tree. He is strong and healthy, but not exceptionally so, and has a demeanor that others usually find charming in a rough, simple sort of way. He is short, only 5'2", but seems very sturdy. He is usually seen wearing his unusual spiked leather armor with a heavy pick at his belt, bow and arrows on his back, and leading a dingy donkey laden with supplies.


Possible NPCs:

Eseteru’s father (time you settled down and did something useful with your life (read: profitable))
Eseteru’s brothers (we don’t need in-family competition. It’s time you were... removed.)
Eseteru’s Mother (There’s something else I didn’t tell you. You see, there’s this family curse...)
The Thelenian military (seeking him for deserting - you’re a disgrace to Thelenia!)
The family of Halfgrim Day (seeking the silver key - I don’t care what he said, it belongs with us!)

Bonus Points:
+2 for word count
+2 for human
+2 for silver key
+2 good alignment (CG)
+1 for world-integrated story
+2 for NPCs
+1 for written description of character
+1 for detailed equipment list


~Stat Block~
*Eseteru Palari* Apprentice level Ftr/Sor (Primary class: Fighter)
Medium-size Human 
HD: 1d10+2
hp: 12
Init: +2 (dex)
Spd: 30 ft
AC: 14 (12 flatfooted, 12 touch) (Spell failure for somatic spells: 10%)
BaB: +0 Melee: +2 Ranged: +2
Attacks: Heavy Pick +2, Shortbow +2
Damage: Heavy Pick 1d6 (x4), Shortbow 1d6 (x3)
AL: CG
SV: Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +1

Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 16. (33 point buy)

Skills: Knowledge Nobility +2 (2 rank, cross class), Climb +5 (3), Handle Animal +6 (3), Ride +4 (2).

Feats: Still Spell, Power Attack, Sunder

Equipment and locations: Heavy Pick (belt), Leather Armor w/ armor spikes (worn), Short Bow (slung on back), Quiver with 20 arrows (slung on back), 2 units of caltrops (backback), backpack (worn or tied to donkey), waterskin (saddlebags), book: _Bonehead the Barbarian_ (saddlebags, priced at 10gp), spell component pouch (belt), Belt pouch (worn), traveler’s outfit (worn), 10 days’ rations (saddlebags), Donkey, saddlebags (worn by donkey), 10 days’ feed (saddlebags), tent (tied to donkey), bedroll (tied to donkey), 10 empty sacks (saddlebags)

Money: 15gp, 4sp (belt pouch)

Spells (4+0/2+1): (0) Read Magic, Mage Hand, Mending, Ghost Sound, (1) Shield, True Strike


----------



## Badger (Apr 8, 2003)

As much as I would love to be in this one, I think I may have to pass, as work hammered me tonight with all of my comm circuits wanting to die on me. As such, I didn't have anytime to sink my teeth into finishing the char off.

I'd still love to be an alternate though, and will get the char sent to you for your approval.

Sorry for the delay I caused....

Badger

*wishes I could take my emergency destruction axe to my comm suite right now*


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 8, 2003)

If there is still an opening I would love to join...

 If not please do say,
as my characters is now probably on the way, 
and as no one has volunteert,
I think I'll be a bard today...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmmm... My choice is kind of depending on you Jarval. 

My first choice is a Halfling Cleric of Brandobaris who is a pathological liar, but if you were going to build a paladin I was going to forgo that option for obvious reasons.  In that case I would make a Neutral Good Human Cleric of Fharlahngn.

Maybe I can post placeholder stats for both of them.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 8, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *If there is still an opening I would love to join...
> 
> If not please do say,
> as my characters is now probably on the way,
> ...




Since Badger backed out, I have an opening.




Badger,

Send the character in, you will be on top of the list of alternates


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 8, 2003)

*Gurter Friendlyhart*

Background:

Gurter grew up as a poor orphan in Saint Michiel's orphanage in the big harbor of Southport. As a kid he had to survive among his piers solely by his charismatic nature alone, for the world of street kids is owned by those with the hardest fist. He became quite popular when he befriended the leader of one of the street gangs, Oat Romers. Oat was one of the more clever kids, and probably the only reason Gurter had any goodness in him, for life on the streets is harsh and Oat showed him the finer things in life: he sneaked Gurter in the back of The Freeport Inn, where a local bard Teneson sang tales of heroic adventures and romantic encounters. Gurter fell in love with music and poetry there and then. As the local bard was quite famous, many of the young women came to adore him. The sight of those beautiful women, unleashed feelings in the boy he had never had before. Gurter wanted all that attention the local bard got as well... By Oat also used Gurter: he put Gurter on the corner of busy streets, posing as a sick kid, begging for small change. The charismatic figure played his part well, and many of the rich merchant stopped to give the poor street boy some change. During this distraction, others pick pocketed the innocent bystanders. It was a small price to pay in the eyes of Gurter, who now had hard coins in his pockets, and respect throughout the Southport underworld.

But Gurter longed for more. The sounds of the beautiful ballads haunted him in his dreams. When he was about 12, Teneson once again visited Southport and Gurter seized the opportunity to become his student. And so Gurter became a travelling companion of Teneson, after an emotional fare well from his trusted friend Oat. The good natured Teneson learned the young Gurter the tricks of the trade: how to seduce women, how to play instruments, how to use the melody to capture the attention of bystanders and for the first time Gurter was truly happy. As a duo the two travelled for a couple of years, living on the wealth the noble women provided and life was treating them good. Many of the ladies provided the duo with beautiful cloths, jewelry and coins. Of course all in return for some favors...

Then one day, Teneson was gone. Only a silver key with a little note attached was left behind reading: 

_"Our separate ways we must go, 
I taught you all there is to know, 
Take this key and hold it near: 
One day it all will be clear."_

Teneson also had taken the liberty of confiscating all jewelry and valuables, leaving Gurter only with his flute, his cloths, 10 gold pieces and a silver key. Teneson had feared this day but was surprisingly not emotional, yet another trade Teneson had taught him: never get emotionally involved. He was taught well and within 3 months he was once again living 'the high life'. Having been with several wives of rather wealthy men, Gurter found it time to move on, slightly persuaded by the 20 tugs who were hired to kill him and were chasing him. Escaping through a window, and jumping from one roof to another was all part of a days work. Finally he lost them and went on his way. After having travelled around and making somewhat of a name for himself, he was invited at the Goldbloom Manor. Goldbloom was a wealthy merchant, trading in exquisite foreign spices, and was planning on running for Senator the next election. He was very fond of young Gurter as well as his music, having no son of his own he treated Gurther like one. Gurter was there a month, living like a prince, and he and Goldbloom became friends... Until Goldbloom's daughter, Mary Goldbloom, came to visit the Manor. Mary who had never left the rural estates, as her dad was saving her to marry a royal, was a beautiful young woman. As soon as Gurter saw her, he fell in love. The first couple of days he could shake off the feelings, not wanting to ruin the good deal he got here, but alas, after a week trying to fight his emotions, he tasted the forbidden fruit. Goldbloom, outraged, hired hardened mercenaries to kill him, and once again Gurter had to make a quick exit. Angered that he could not marry the love of his life, he swore he would gain such great fame and wealth, that he could come back and ask for the hand of Goldbloom's daughter. In the meantime he tries to keep a low profile as Goldblooms influence stretches far.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 8, 2003)

Gurter Friendlyhart Stat Block

*Medium sized humanoid (human) Bard 1*
Hit Dice: 1d6+1 (7hp)
Initiative: +6 (+2 dex, +4 improved initiative)
Speed: 30 ft. 
AC: 14 (+2 dex , +2 armour )
Attacks: Rapier -1 / Light Crossbow +2
Damage: Rapier 1d8 -1 / Light Crossbow 1d8
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 16
Skills: Bluff 6(3), Concentration 4(2),Disguise 5(2), Escape Artist 6(4), Gather Information 4(1), Hide 6(4), Knowledge (History) 4(1), Perform 9(4)*, Pick Pocket 3(1), Sense Motive 1(1), Tumble 4(2), Listen 1(1), Move Silently 6(4), Spellcraft 4(1) 
Languages: Common, Elven, Upercommon, Lowcommon, Streettalk
Feats: Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Perform)
Spells Known: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Predigitation, Flare
Items: 
Worn: Traveler’s Outfit, Leather Armour, Rapier (hanging from my belt), Light Crossbow (slung on back), Bedroll (tied on top of backpack), tiny dagger (secretly worn in boots)
Belt pouches Containing: Unit of Caltrops(1), Ink, Pen, Empty bits of Paper, Flute
Backpack Containing: Winter Blanket, Oil Flask, Soap, Flint/Steel, Torches (2), Candles (2), Units of caltrops (2), Waterskin, Scrollcase filled with bits of poetry/writings/history (backpack), Disguise Kit, 10 days' rations, Empty Sack (2), Ink(2), Empty Scrolls
Wealth: No idea 

*Poetry, Singing, Musical Instrument: Lute, Storytelling

Gurter is a handsome young man near his twenties. He has an charming smile and youthful look about him. His brown hair are cut in the latest fashion, and his behavior can only be described as well  mannered. His blue eyes look into the world with interest, although sometimes they can betray him: you can see by his eyes that this is an intelligent man, considering every movement and motion, making sure all he does looks natural. Although he is skinny and not muscular, his body seems athletic, and his motions are swift and decisive. A curly lock of hair hangs over his forehead, which makes his distinguished appearance a little playful. His face is like the sun, forever shining and Gurther as always in a good mood. He smiles a lot and plays the clown, while always remaining polite and kind. Gurther absolutely hates fighting, although he likes to see others fighting. He usually tries to strengthen their spirits with his songs, while making bets with the audience.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... My choice is kind of depending on you Jarval.
> 
> My first choice is a Halfling Cleric of Brandobaris who is a pathological liar, but if you were going to build a paladin I was going to forgo that option for obvious reasons.  In that case I would make a Neutral Good Human Cleric of Fharlahngn.
> 
> Maybe I can post placeholder stats for both of them. *



I'm planning on my character being a human paladin of Ehlonna, but I wouldn't let that stop you from playing the pathological liar.  It could make for some interesting RP 

I should, at the very least, have some outline stats up by this evening.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Just bare bone stats at the moment, but some personality and background will follow.

*Anna Avellana*
Human Paladin 1, Lawful Good 

STR 14 (+2) 
DEX 14 (+2) 
CON 12 (+1) 
INT 10 (+0) 
WIS 12 (+1) 
CHA 16 (+3) 


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1 
Melee: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 STR] 
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX] 
Hit Points: 11 [10 (1st level) + 1 (CON)] 
Armor Class: 17 (18 with Dodge) [10 + 3 (Studded leather) + 2 (large wooden shield) + 2 (DEX) (+ 1 (Dodge))] 
Initiative: +6 (+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative) 
Movement Rate: 30 feet 

*Attacks per round:*
Longsword (+3 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg)
or Longbow (+3 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or Dagger (+3 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg) 

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Studded leather (+3 AC, -1 armor penalty) 
Shield: Large wooden shield (+2 AC, -2 armor penalty)
Weapons: Longsword (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Longbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 100 ft) 
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft) 


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +6 [+2 base, +1 CON, +3 Divine Grace] 
Ref: +5 [+0 base, +2 DEX, +3 Divine Grace] 
Will: +4 [+0 base, +1 WIS, +3 Divine Grace] 


*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Paladin) 
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Paladin) 
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All) (Free for Paladin) 
Shield Proficiency (Free for Paladin)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Ranger) 
Improved Initiative (1st level feat)
Dodge (bonus human feat) 


*Skills:*
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks, +3 CHA)
Handle Animal +7 (4 ranks, +3 CHA)
Knowledge (religion) +4 (4 ranks)
Listen +1 (+1 WIS) 
Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 DEX)
Spot +1 (+1 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common. 


*Special Abilities:*
_Detect Evil_ at will.
Divine Grace +3.
Divine Health.
Lay on Hands 3 hp/day.


*Equipment:*
Backpack 
- Grappling hook
- Healing salve
- Silk rope (50')
- 3 Sunrods
- 2 Torches
Belt Pouch 
- Flask of holy water
- 2 packets of scentbreaker
- 5 Tindertwigs 
- 3 gp, 9 sp, 8 cp
Wearing / Carrying 
- Explorer's Clothes
- Studded leather armor
- Large wooden shield 
- Holy symbol of Ehlonna (wooden)
- Silver key on chain
- Longsword
- Longbowbow
- Arrows (20)
- Dagger

Total Weight Carried: 55.85 lb 
Load: Light 


*Current XP:* 
Current: 0 
Next Level: 1000


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2003)

*Red Wolf, Male Human Druid*

Red Wolf is a member of the Stone Dance, a druid circle located not too far from the large mountain city of Irongate; the circle is located in a high alpine mountain valley only reachable by either flying or a treacherous goat path.

Red Wolf was originally named Tiir, and was the youngest son of a prosperous Irongate merchant. The eldest son and heir fell ill with a wasting disease that threatened to kill him; the local priests refused to heal him, claiming the fever that ravaged the man was the will of the gods and it would be ill-omened to do so. In desperation, they turned to an herb-wife they knew, who gave their name to the Stone Dance.

One night, two robed and hooded members of the Stone Dance came to the family townhouse, claiming they bore medicine. The man and woman entered, as did their wolf-companions, and knelt by the eldest sons bedside. Herbs and magic drew out the poisons and soon the man’s forehead was cool and he ceased his raving.

Then the mention of payment came up. The man from the Stone Dance started to name a price, but then saw the baby of the family rolling around on the kitchen floor with the two savage still-wild wolves, laughing and ruffling their fur. The man looked to the woman, and both nodded. The man turned to the merchant. “He is our price,” he said simply. 

The merchant’s wife became hysterical, but the merchant looked to his eldest son, who would bear his name and business, and then to the unwanted baby his wife had gifted them with last year. “Done,” the merchant said, and the druids disappeared into the night with their newest member. 

Tiir grew up in the vast mountain chain surrounding Irongate, a son of the great woodlands and deep misty valleys. He went to Irongate itself a few times, so he’s not totally unaware of what goes on in a large city but it’s not something he likes a great deal. His childhood was one of peace and learning, growing up among the wild things. He did well in both games and studies, and grew to be a tall, strong young man. 

Each member of the Dance must undergo a trial in the wilderness, where they are tested by the forces of nature to see if they are worthy of wielding nature’s power. When he was 17, Tiir took his trial; an elder of the circle shifted shape and took Tiir many miles to the north, saying that he must make his way back to the Dance within the span of a Moon or not come back at all. Vaguely, Tiir knew that he had also been taken across the Empire’s northern border, and now he was within the barbarian Free Kingdoms. 

The journey back took everything the boy had. Simply surviving  off the wilderness is no great trial to someone who knows the ways of the woods, but the approaching winter and the fierce mountain goblins were another thing. The defining point of the young man’s journey, though, was an encounter with elements of a mounted Imperial patrol that thought it would be fun to hunt a pack of wolves.

The patrol was protecting a northern mountain pass, watching for any suspicious persons and they were bored, bored, bored. One of the scouts had spotted wolf spoor in the area, and a few men decided to ride out and hunt the beasts. They needed the furs and trophies, and it would be a way to break up the monotony. They harried the small pack through the high vales, their powerful horses bulling through undergrowth and snow alike, not letting the pack rest or stray very far. The men made a game of it, harrying the wolves as much as they could until one would drop from exhaustion. Then a crossbow bolt would end its life and they’d hurry on to take the rest. 

Tiir rashly attacked the lead warrior, swinging down from an overhead branch and knocking the man from his horse. The man cracked his skull open on an exposed rock and died, which set into motion a series of unfortunate events… the man was the force commander, and his brother saw the ‘murder’. Tiir fought well but he was a boy armed with a spear and they were half a dozen armored men of the Empire. Tiir managed to slash a couple more warriors before he was overwhelmed and taken captive. 

Elras Dorn, the brother of the dead, claimed the right to kill the boy in whatever manner he chose and none of the troop opposed him, just like they didn’t oppose him taking over as force commander. Dorn already had a pair of wolves he’d captured and put in a pit, so the troops could take part in skinning them later. Now, he took up the boy. “Since you like wolves so much, then die by their fangs!” he growled, and tossed Tiir into the pit. As the boy fell, he lashed out with his teeth, caught hold of a thong around Dorn’s neck, hoping to drag the man down with him. The worn leather parted, though, and Tiir had only a length of leather and a silver key to show for his troubles. 

The wolves were almost mad with hunger and began to stalk Tiir. Tiir, whose hands were still bound, pressed himself against the pit wall and pleaded with them with his eyes, a chuff and a growl coming from deep in his throat. The wolves moved forward and Tiir chuffed again, straightening his shoulders and crouching – a dominance position. I am alpha here, he postured to them. The troops watched as the wolves and boy circled each other, screaming bets to each other. Two of the troopers jabbed spears down into the pit, gouging at both wolves and boy to make each attack. 

Suddenly the wolves lunged at Tiir and bore him to the ground as the troops screamed. Tiir cried out, but he was smiling; the wolves tore at his bonds instead of his flesh, though his wrists were bloody when they were done. His muscled arms surged and the ropes parted, then he jerked one of the spears down into the pit, along with the wielder. Tiir picked up the key talisman and stuffed it into his loincloth. As the wolves tore apart the guardsman, Tiir used the spear to spring from the pit. Elras drew his sword, but Tiir managed a lucky strike, slashing the man across the face with the spearpoint. Tiir stole a horse and fled, the other horses of the troop scattering from the scent of wolf on him.

A few days later, Tiir managed to finally elude pursuit and he realized that the spirits of the forest had accepted him; the wolves had obeyed him, and aided him. Just before the moon turned, he rejoined the druids of the Dance as their newest member. He took the name Red Wolf both from the wolves that aided him, and the red blood they spilled in doing so. The rest of the winter, he spent in sacred rituals that tied him to the land, and the beasts. His personal totem is the wolf, since he dreams of them so often. When it came time to call his first companion., 

Now, Red Wolf has come down from his mountain valley to walk among other men. The elder of the Dance told him that he must do this thing, to grow even as a vine grows. The key, he wears around his neck, and sees as a sacred talisman that will lead him where the Elder says. 



Red Wolf, Male Human Dr1,CR 1; Medium Humanoid; HD (1d8)+1; hp 9; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd Walk 30'; AC 13 (Leather +2, Dex +1, flatfooted 12, touch 11), *Shortspear +2 0'/P (1d8+2 20/x3) or Sling +1 50'/B (1d4 20/x2 Neither S ) or ; SA: Animal Companion, Nature Sense; Vision: Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 14

Skills and Feats:  Animal Empathy +6, Climb +4, Diplomacy +4, Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Perform +3, Spellcraft +3, Spot +3, Wilderness Lore +8; Skill Focus (Wilderness Lore), Track

Spells: (3/2); 0- Know Direction, Cure Minor Wound, Resistance; 1- Cure Light Wounds, Magic Fang

Possessions: 2 Shortspears (one carried, one across his back),  Sling with 50 Bullets (in belt pouch) a backpack with a Bedroll, Map Case, 3 Fishhooks and twine,  2 set of flint and steel, 7 days of trail rations, and 4 torches. One belt pouch with the sling, etc, plus a whetstone, his holly and mistletoe, and a ‘Pan flute’ made from river reeds. Another pouch with 53 gold. A silver key on a thong around his neck. Leather armor.

Red Wolf is a handsome 18-year-old man with a wild look about him; his clothes and armors are worn but very serviceable and durable; he dresses in browns, grays and black except during winter or high summer, when he changes to more grays or to various greens respectively. He usually has some bits of bone or feathers about with him, tied to his clothing or boots. He sometimes wears swirling designs on his arms, chest or face, daubed on with his fingers; temporary dyes made from herbs and boiled bark. He will also dye the faint scars on his wrists red when going into battle.

Blood: Female Wolf, Medium-Size Animal, HD: 2d8+4 (13 hp), Init: +2 (Dex),  Speed: 50 ft., AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural),  Att: Bite +3 melee, 1d6+1, SA: Trip, SQ: Scent, Sves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1, Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15	Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6

Skills: Hide +3, Listen +6, Move Silently +4, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +1*; Weapon Finesse (bite)

Wolves receive a +4 racial bonus to Wilderness Lore checks when tracking by scent.

Blood is a young red wolf, slightly smaller than the more common Gray Wolf; hardy and strong, Blood goes off and hunts by herself a lot, often bringing back a bird or rabbit for Red Wolf when he’s done feeding herself. She’s a playful animal, always eager to run and jump and snap.

Elras Dorn, Male Human Ar2 Ftr2  CR 3; Medium Humanoid; HD (2d8)+(2d10)+4; hp 37; Init +0; Spd Walk 30'; AC 14 (Chain Shirt +4, flatfooted 14, touch 10), Longspear +5 0'/P (1d8+2 20/x3) or Shortbow (+1 Mighty/Composite) +3; AL: LE; Sv: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +3; Str 15, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 14

Skills and Feats:  Bluff +7, Diplomacy +9, Handle Animal +6, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (Arcana) +3, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +3, Perform +3, Ride +9, Spot +2, Swim +-6, Wilderness Lore +4; Combat Reflexes, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Mounted Combat, Quick Draw, Ride-By Attack, Skill Focus (Ride)

Possession: Chain Shirt, Small Steel Shield, Longspear, Shortbow (+1 Mighty Comp), throwing axe.

A once-handsome man, now bearing a savage puckered scar across face, slashing from one cheek, up through one now milky eye, into the scalp; the hair there now grows out white. Dresses all in black. Dorn has risen fast and far since his encounter with the savage Red Wolf; he now commands a small group of Imperial soldiers that make raids into the Free Kingdoms, trying to start the war everyone knows is coming. He hates wolves and commonly wears a wolf-skin cloak. He offers 10 silvers for the corpse of every wolf brought to him. If he should ever catch sight of Red Wolf again, he’d try his best to kill him and everyone with him.



The Elder, Female Wood Elf Druid10  CR 10; Medium Humanoid; HD (10d8); hp 64; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd Walk 30'; AC 13 (flatfooted 10, touch 13), / ( /x ) or ; SA: Animal Companion, Automatic Search check if within 5' of secret/concealed door, Immunity to sleep(Ex), Nature Sense, Resist Nature's Lure, save +2 vs enchantment spells, Trackless Step, Venom Immunity, Wildshape 4/day, Wildshape Large, Woodland Stride; Vision: Low-light,Normal AL: TN; Sv: Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +11; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 13, Wis 19, Cha 13

Skills and Feats:  Animal Empathy +14, Diplomacy +5, Handle Animal +4, Heal +8, Scry +14, Spellcraft +14, Swim +4, Wilderness Lore +17;Dodge, Leadership, Silent Spell, Spell Penetration 

Spells: 6/5/5/4/4/2

The Elder is the leader of the Stone Dance, the circle of druids that trained Red Wolf. She meddles in all sorts of areas, generally local politics and such in the Irongate area. She has a special fondness for Red Wolf, and sometimes will send him omens of where he will find greater spiritual growth. 

=====







=====

OK, I do think that meets all the criteria; Toe, let me know, OK?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

As you may have noticed, I have closed the recruitment. 

We have the following Players:
Jarval
Cordo
Gruthe wanderer
Thordain
Merekspielman
Manzanita
Sullaf



Alternates are:
Badger
Uzumaki
Wayneligon

I am going through the characters and will take a few days to finish.  I am still looking for details from a few of you and will add requests to this thread.  My goal is to start the game this weekend.  Again, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

Jarval,

Could you double check your skill points.  I could be wrong because I am very tired, but I think you have too many.

Matt


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Are feats from "the song and silence" allowed?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

*Ton's background*

_Okay, I may be taking huge liberties with your campaign setting, but here's Ton's draft background (and pic):_

Ton knows little of Thelis, the Free Kingdoms, or the Island of Three Rings, for his home lies over the ocean.  Most people have heard of the elves that protect the Cradle, watching the sea and the air from their coastal cities.  Few people know that forces from below the earth also threaten the birthplace of all life: goblins and dragons and other foul beasts from the depths.  But the Cradle has defenders within the earth as well as above: dwarven clans that face death with a grim resolve.

The Arok family belongs to one such clan, and Ton Arok grew up learning the ways of tunnel fighting, traps, and combat against subterranean foes.  His brothers and sisters (Arok women learned to fight alongside the men of the tribe) were stronger warriors, but Ton thrived by using his keen senses and quick reflexes.  His instincts for ambushes and his knack for improvising traps was a great support to his more militant companions.  Ton thought more of his clan’s honor and survival than he did of any personal glory.

Ton’s closest companions in his youth and earlier adulthood were his elder sister, Fyste, and her husband, Woru.  The two married young, and were soulmates in the truest sense of the word.  They were gracious hosts of many family gatherings, but were just as comfortable fighting side-by-side in the tunnels against grimlock raiders.  Fyste was an apprentic of the Rock Wardens, who turned the power of the earth itself against the enemies of the dwarves.  Woru was studying to become a Defender, one of the most honored professions in the clan.  Ton knew his own path would look very different from theirs, but he dreamed of the day when the three of them would venture into the Underdark together, retaking ground that was lost at one time or another in the history of his people.

Ton’s discovered another dream when he first joined a trading mission to the surface.  Many of his companions felt out of place without stone walls around them and rock ceilings above, but Ton discovered there was place in his heart for the world above as well as the world below.  He also met Kellia, a young female elf whose skills paralleled his own.  The two shared stories and words while their elders traded goods and information.  On his return to the Arok hometunnels, Ton devoted himself to studying the Elf language.

Despite the constant danger from unknown foes, the dwarves of the Arok clan were content with their fate, until the plague came.  Fyste, who was several months pregnant at the time, suffered a miscarriage.  Before long the clan discovered that all the dwarven women had become barren.  The clan elders knew that they must find a way to restore the women, or the tribe itself would face extinction within a single generation.  Some of the elders thought the sickness was the result of curse cast by a lich that the clan had recently destroyed.  Others believed that drow saboteurs had poisoned the clan’s water supply.  But after communing with their deities, the clerics of the tribe stated the improbable: the illness was somehow related to a silver key, which would be found in an old chest in the back room of an abandoned dwarven manor.  The only way to end the curse was for a single son of the tribe to carry the key across the sea to the land of Thelis.  The dwarves cast lots to determine who would carry the key, and Ton was chosen.

Despite feeling woefully unprepared for a journey of this magnitude, Ton accepted the decision of the elders with grace.  He gathered his gear and departed for the surface.  Upon reaching the elven city of Imoli, he learned that the elves were facing a similar crisis: their elders were aging at a greatly accelerated rate.  The elves, who relied on their near immortality to maintain culture and tradition, had also received word from the divine.  A single daughter of the city must carry a silver key to Thelis.  Ton decided the gods must be crazy when Kellia was chosen.

The two friends crossed the sea in the swift boats of the Waveskimmers, and arrived in the coastal town of Hyrad.  Neither Ton nor Kellia knew what more would be required of them in this strange human land, but they quickly found aid in the form of Daphinius Thymehill, a kind-hearted halfling merchant who found “work” for individuals with Kellia and Ton’s talents.  Ton is still shocked by the difference between Thelis and his hometunnels, but he is doing his best to learn quickly.

Recently, Daphinius offered Ton a substantial sum of money to undertake a mission outside Hyrad.  Although Ton hated leaving Kellia, they both agreed that it would be good to learn more about the surrounding country.  They have agreed to meet again in one year’s time, at the latest. 

_Possessions and location of equipment coming soon._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2003)

Nice to see another foray into NeMoran's Vault on the Boards.

The Dungeon that started off this whole In Character Forum is being delved into once again... hope you guys enjoy the adventure, and forge on to its conclusion.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Jarval,
> 
> Could you double check your skill points.  I could be wrong because I am very tired, but I think you have too many.*



I've spent 12 skill points, which (I think) is the correct amount for a human paladin with 10 INT.  I get (2 (Paladin) + 1 (human)) * 4 (first level) = 12.

So that's 2 point on Diplomacy, 4 points on Handle Animal, 4 points on Knowledge (religion), and 2 points on Ride.  I've also included Listen and Spot on my skill list, as they're commonly used skills, but I don't have any ranks in those two.

Hope that clears thing up, and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Are feats from "the song and silence" allowed? *





yes


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey! I forgot my extra skill points for being human! fixing...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I've spent 12 skill points, which (I think) is the correct amount for a human paladin with 10 INT.  I get (2 (Paladin) + 1 (human)) * 4 (first level) = 12.
> 
> So that's 2 point on Diplomacy, 4 points on Handle Animal, 4 points on Knowledge (religion), and 2 points on Ride.  I've also included Listen and Spot on my skill list, as they're commonly used skills, but I don't have any ranks in those two.
> 
> Hope that clears thing up, and sorry for any confusion. *




I had the impression you had 1 skill point on listen.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

Let me say I think we will have an excellent group here.  I really like the character backgrounds and am excited to get things rolling.  Again, I should be able to post the first threads starting the game this weekend.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

I have to second that. I'm really looking forward to play my bard, as I have never played one before...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not sure what the gimmick for getting us together is... should we assume (and role-play) like we know nothing about each other? Some of the things in our past, while not really _secrets_ per se, might not be shared with people until you know them better...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 9, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure what the gimmick for getting us together is... *




That my friend, is what the key is for 

You will never have met each other before, and you can RP getting to know each other, trust each other..., or you can quickly assume the happy adventuring party.  I will leave that up to the group.

One more house rule, and it is an important one.  Anytime you take a 5' step to back away from someone who is already engaged in combat with you, they can take a free 5' follow-up step.  This stops the take a 5' step and unload a full round of arrows into some poor bastard's chest.  It also nerf's a spell caster who gets caught up in melee, but only slightly.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

...  

That houserule is briljant... I'm implementing this in my tabletop dm session from now on!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 9, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *That my friend, is what the key is for
> 
> You will never have met each other before, and you can RP getting to know each other, trust each other..., or you can quickly assume the happy adventuring party.  I will leave that up to the group.*



Ah. Good thing I didn't make the key have some specific function (this is the key to the greatest treasure in all of England!). 

I've never had much of a problem with the 5' step and archers, myself. Once they do that trick once, the fighter just readies an action to take a 5' step and attack if the archer takes a step. Or he sunders the bow. That puts an end to it real quick.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 9, 2003)

*Enoch Farstrider*

*Enoch Farstrider, male human Cleric 1 (Fharlanghn)*: Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (15 flatfooted, 11 touch); Melee Quarterstaff +2 (1d6+3); Ranged light crossbow +1 (1d8/crit 19-20); SQ/SA Turn Undead (9 times/day), Divine Spells, Travel domans - freedom of movement 1 round/day, Protection domain - +1 resistance charm; AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 14. Skills and Feats: Concentration +6(4), Heal +6(4), Knowledge (Religion) +4(4), Spellcraft +4(4), Wilderness Lore +6(4); Track (*_I may change this is someone else with the tracking ability enters the party_), Extra Turning

Equipment (if no location is marked, it is in Enoch's backpack): Explorer's Outfit (worn), Chain Shirt (worn), Buckler (worn), Quarterstaff (in left hand), Light Crossbow (belt), case of 10 bolts (belt), Wooden Holy Symbol (worn on chain around neck), Backpack (back), Waterskin, Bedroll, Sack, Flint & Steel, 2 Torches, Compact Prayer Book, 10 Candles, 1 day of trail rations, 10 sheets of paper, Ink, Inkpen, Silver key (in inside cloak pocket), 25gp, 8cp (coins in inside cloak pockets)

Carrying 57.48 lbs., Light load 

*Background:* 
Enoch was born a common bastard to a serving girl named Sia at an inn called The Wayfarer's Haven. Located on a minor trade route between Thelis and the Free Kingdoms, the inn was true to its name, serving as a haven to travelers and caravans harassed by bandits and humanoids in the surrounding untamed hills.

It was a mystery why the bandits and humanoids, infamously thick in the region, never threatened the Inn itself. Some whispered that the owner, Crickle Atwood, was friendly with or even related to Red Robert, the nefarious bandit prince of the hills. Others claimed that Atwood was a Wizard of no small accomplishment, that he had used the treasure gained through an adventuring career to build the Inn, and the humanoids and bandits were afraid to test his mettle. Still others supposed that they didn't attack because the site of the Inn was blessed by Fharlanghn himself and they were afraid to risk the enmity of that deity. It was well known that the Inn had been built on the site of a roadside shrine to the Dweller on the Horizon, a shrine which Atwood was careful to preserve when he built the Inn.

There were 30 permanent residents of the Inn, most of which had lived and worked there for years. More like a large extended family than a community, this caring environment proved to be fertile soil for developing an ethical mindset predisposed towards good. Despite the small size of the permanent community, the traffic through the Inn exposed Enoch to a wide variety of people, including travelers of many races and creeds, outlaws, bounty hunters, rangers, merchants, and the many mercenaries and adventurers who would hire themselves out as replacements for caravan guards lost en route.

As Enoch grew up he became particularly close to two people in the community. As there were few children and only one near his own age, his first friend became his closest. Daltia Atwood, the owner's youngest daughter, was a year older than Enoch and a wild spirit. From the age of five to ten Daltia and he ran about underfoot, brightening the mood of the Inn but causing an increasing amount of mischief.

Their lives were abruptly changed one day when a traveler walked into their lives. Joab Stargazer, a cleric of Fharlanghn stopped in to tend the roadside shrine. He and Crickle hit it off, and Crickle convinced him to stay a while, to serve both as the community's healer and as Daltia's tutor, hoping to tame his daughter and encourage an interest in religion and letters. As Daltia's constant companion, Enoch sat in on the tutoring sessions, and to his surprise he began to find the lessons nearly as interesting as watching the battle of wills between Daltia and Joab.

Daltia quit attending the lessons within a year, but Enoch asked to be allowed to continue. At first simply hoping that Daltia would follow her friend's good example, Crickle and Joab decided to continue the lessons. But as it became clear Daltia had no intention of going back, Joab began to see a great amount of promise in Enoch, and decided to continue teach him on his own. As time passed, the fatherless Enoch began to see Joab as not only a teacher but as a father, and Joab returned the boy's affection.

While Enoch originally earned his keep as a stable boy, it was only natural that he follow the path of the man he loved and admired. When he turned 12 he was formally apprenticed to Joab, who anointed him and confirmed his dedication to Fharlanghn, giving the boy the name he would be known by to those within the faith, Farstrider. Joab instructed Enoch in the traditions and teachings of all the major religions of Thelenia, how to minister both to the faithful and to those who didn't follow the Dweller on the Horizon, the formalized prayers, how to formulate your own prayers, the nature and understanding of magic, and eventually how to channel positive energy and call upon the power of the deity himself.

While Enoch found Joab's religious teaching spiritually rewarding, he equally enjoyed Joab's instruction in more worldly and mundane areas. This included how to survive alone in the wilderness, how to track game and humanoids, how to defend himself with staff and club, anatomy, first aid, and caring for the injured and ill. Following Joab in his travels in the immediate area, Enoch was surprised to learn that his teacher was known and welcome in the bandit hideaways as well as many of the humanoid communities in the region. Seeing bandits, orcs, and goblins up close, Joab taught Enoch that Fharlanghn values keeping an open mind, and to find balance in all things.

Enoch spent four idyllic years under Joab's tutelage, surrounded by his family and friends. But he was shocked out of his complacency when Daltia announced that she was leaving The Wayfarer's Haven. Feeling she had already learned all the captain of the Inn's small group of guards could teach her about the shield and longsword fighting style, Daltia decided to join a group of adventurers that was passing through the area. But Enoch always assumed that if Daltia ever left that they would leave together, because they had often discussed adventuring together when they got older. Feeling betrayed and angry, Enoch refused to speak to her, even on the day she left. Daltia left a letter for Enoch apologizing and explaining she could no longer stand her father's overprotective ways. She promised Enoch that she would be back within a year.

But two years passed, and Daltia didn't return. No word of her fate reached The Wayfarer's Haven, and still not a day went by in which Enoch didn't think of his friend, and regret that he didn't say goodbye to her.

After two more years of training, the time came for Enoch to leave The Wayfarer's Haven. Enoch wanted to stay longer in the hope that Daltia would return, but he knew it isn't right for a follower of Fharlanghn to stay in one place, no matter how holy. Moreover, Joab was anxious to move on.

He said a tearful farewell to his mother and extended family at the Inn, and Joab and he joined a caravan traveling towards Thelis. While he assumed he would be traveling for a long time with his teacher, Enoch learned that the two of them were to take different roads. While he himself had business in the west, Joab told Enoch that he must travel south, and give him a strange silver key which a traveler had left at the roadside shrine. Feeling this was no ordinary key, Joab meditated and prayed over several days. He believed his divinations revealed that he must give Enoch the key, and told Enoch the destination he felt Fharlanghn wanted Enoch to carry it to.

Enoch set out the next morning after praying together with his teacher and foster father for luck and safe travels, alone for the first time in his life.

*Description:*

Enoch has brown eyes and long, dirty blond hair pulled back into a pony-tail. He towers over most other humans at 6'4”, and appears thin, but has a wiry strength and considerable endurance built up over years of hiking the hills of his homeland. His face is oval-shaped, tanned and unlined, and his sparse beard makes him look even younger than his 18 years. He is reserved around those he doesn't know well, but his disarming smile and kind eyes generally draw a favorable reaction from others.

He carries a quarterstaff, and wears brown and faded green clothing over his chain shirt. Although his holy symbol hangs in clear view around his neck, his youth and lack of obvious martial weapons or armor besides a common buckler cause most to mistake him for a simple yet devout traveler.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2003)

Sorry about the delay in getting my background up, but what with EN World being down for most of the day, and an urgent college assignment, I've not got if finished yet.  I'll have it finished and posted by tomorrow evening at the latest, if that's OK?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *I've never had much of a problem with the 5' step and archers, myself. Once they do that trick once, the fighter just readies an action to take a 5' step and attack if the archer takes a step. Or he sunders the bow. That puts an end to it real quick. *




I agree with Merak.  Fighters being able to take the 5' step and unload their full round of attacks usually compensates.  However, I don't mind going by that rule in your game.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 11, 2003)

Well it does prevent from the wizard taking the convenient 5 foot step back, and start casting without interference. I do think this makes up for this "flaw". 

This is how I see it: because of the static ways dnd combat rounds are organized, the wizard just moves back, and unleashes hell on the poor fighter who was just happily slashing away at the wizard stupid enough to engage close combat with him. The 'free' five foot step compensates the 'flaw' of the static combat, by making it more dynamic. As we should see actions happening all at once (for that is what a combat round represents) it is in my view most odd, that one simply 'steps out of combat' when one is fighting to start casting spells, which would be real difficult if a fighter was standing right beside him.

Well that's my point of view, but do try to persuade me. After all, I'm new to this board


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

Would someone tell me what the max starting gold is for a rogue.  I keep meaning to look it up when I'm at home, but so far I have forgotten.

Thanks!


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 11, 2003)

Starting money for rogue: 6d4x10 = 240 gp max.

Hmmm, I should propably find out how much money I have left as well...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 11, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Well it does prevent from the wizard taking the convenient 5 foot step back, and start casting without interference. I do think this makes up for this "flaw".
> 
> This is how I see it: because of the static ways dnd combat rounds are organized, the wizard just moves back, and unleashes hell on the poor fighter who was just happily slashing away at the wizard stupid enough to engage close combat with him. The 'free' five foot step compensates the 'flaw' of the static combat, by making it more dynamic. As we should see actions happening all at once (for that is what a combat round represents) it is in my view most odd, that one simply 'steps out of combat' when one is fighting to start casting spells, which would be real difficult if a fighter was standing right beside him.
> 
> Well that's my point of view, but do try to persuade me. After all, I'm new to this board  *




Exactly, more dynamic and fluid.

If you have not emailed me, could you please do so (put your board name in the email) and just say hi.  I want to send a personal character hook to each player and some players do not have an email address available on their board profile.  If you are not comfortable with that, just let me know and I can do yours on the board.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 12, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Sorry about the delay in getting my background up, but what with EN World being down for most of the day, and an urgent college assignment, I've not got if finished yet.  I'll have it finished and posted by tomorrow evening at the latest, if that's OK? *




Yep.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

After rather too much delay, at long last I've finished my character's background.  Hope this works OK with your set up KtT.


Anna Avellana was born in Wundsford, a small town in the Salis duchy in the southern reaches of the Free Kingdoms.  Her early childhood was unremarkable, spending most of her time on her parents farm.

Five years after her birth, the Salis duchy was claimed by Thelis as the war once again redrew the boarders between the Empire and the Free Kingdoms.  Anna's father, a member of the town's militia, was killed during one of the skirmishes with Thelis troops that took place in the dense woodland near the village. 

Despite this tragedy, Anna had a relatively happy childhood, raised by her mother Juniper and elder brother, Daragh.  Anna and Daragh spent much of their time playing on the families farmland, and the surrounding woods.  While in the woods two days before Anna's tenth birthday, Daragh found a silver key in an abandoned magpie nest.  He gave this to Anna as a present, telling her that it was a gift from the creatures of the forest.  She still carries the key with her at all times, as both a good luck charm and a connection to her brother.

Five years ago Anna's mother married Elsin, a priest of Ehlonna, and disinherited brother of Gadd Scabious, a miller and mayor of Wundsford.  Daragh disliked this his mother's choice, as he had little love for religion after the death of his father, and mistrusted Elsin for his kinship with Gadd.  Anna had none of her brother's reservations, and loved and respected Elsin as if he were her father.  Elsin taught Anna much of Ehlonna's faith, and she proved to be a skilled and attentive pupil.  He also taught her about debate, etiquette and the art of courtly diplomacy, skills that Elsin had learnt during his time at Lord Treon's court.   (Lord Treon is the new Thelisian lord of the Salis duchy).

During Anna's tuition, Daragh had begun training with Lord Treon's guards, becoming quite a skilled warrior.  Daragh felt no love or loyalty for Lord Treon, regarding him as a decadent fop sent to exploit the people of the Salis duchy, but knew there was no other way he would gain proficiency in the sword.  In his spare time from both training and farm work, he showed Anna the basics of the fighting styles he learnt.

Tensions between Daragh and Elsin grew, as Elsin suspected Daragh's motives for joining the guard.  Elsin himself was loyal to Treon, recognising that he was a kinder and gentler lord than many in the Empire.  Three years ago, Daragh left home to join the armies of the Free Kingdoms.  This was also motivated by the hatred of Thelis that the young man bore, knowing full well that the Emperor's troops had killed his father.  Anna was distraught at her brother's decision, but her mother forbade her from following him.  She buried herself further into her studies with Elsin, becoming by far his best pupil.  Her faith had grown strong over the years, and Elsin recognised Anna's potential.  He began training to join the priesthood, but her talents developed in other ways.  Ehlonna blessed her with good health and the ability to sense the presence of evil in a man's soul.  These talents, combined with her martial prowess, marked her out as one of the holy warriors, a paladin.

During this time, Gadd had been trying to extend his land holdings into the woodland, but had been countered by Elsin.  Elsin knew only too well the destruction his brother would cause to the land, tearing away the trees to add to his farmland.  The matter came to a head at Lord Treon's court, where Anna convinced Treon give the lands the protected status of a shrine to Ehlonna.  Gadd was ill-pleased with this new meddler in his affairs, and met with Anna privately after the hearing.  He told her to leave Wundsford, and to leave the Salis duchy, or fear the consequences to her family.  Gadd added that her mother would die that very night if she told a soul of this threat.  Escorted back to the village by Gadd's thugs, she packed her belongings and left the town, telling her mother and step-father that she had been called to serve at the Emperor's court.

Anna has spent the last six months finishing her training at the high temple of Ehlonna in the Empire's capital, adding to both her weapon and divine skills.  Paladins are rare in the service of Ehlonna, and as such, Anna has been given the duty of travelling the Empire to serve the goddess' church wherever there is need of her abilities.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

And I've found a picture of Anna.  It's almost perfect, although she should be armed with a longsword and shield rather than an axe.  It's a fairly large picture (200k), so I've linked through to it rather than post it here.  You can find it here on Claudio Pozas' site.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 13, 2003)

*Enoch updated*

Updated character with background. I think I should have all possible points now (but have only used 32 of course)...

+2 - good alignment - NG
+2 - silver key
+2 - Joab, Daltia, The Wayfarer's Haven
+1 - description (I have a small photo but no place to serve it from)
+2 - 750+ words background
+1 - background story that works within the defined framework
+2 - human
+1 - list of equipment locations


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2003)

Cordo had a good idea, so I've included my own checklist.  Again, this should add up to 32 points.

+2 - Lawful Good alignment
+2 - Silver key
+2 - Daragh Avellana, Elsin Scabious, Gadd Scabious.
+1 - Picture provided courtesy of Claudio Pozas' site.
+2 - 750+ words background
+1 - Background story that works within the world's framework
+2 - Human
+1 - List of equipment locations


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 13, 2003)

I am still hoping to get everyone out the opening email this evening.  I got stuck in outside spring projects all day and have to do my taxes first.  Just keeping everyone in the loop  

Thanks for the checklist.

I am part way through the basics of the website and will give a link to it later in the week.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 14, 2003)

One more day.  I just finished my taxes, am poorer than I was a few hours ago, and am exhausted.  Instead of emailing you poor quality posts and make you wonder what type of mentally challenged moron is running the game, (edit) I will start Monday after work. 

Until Monday night.

M@

Edit: finishing sentance (I told you I was tired)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

Added my equipment locations: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=824072#post824072

To follow the good example of my peers, here's my checklist:

+2 - Good alignment - NG
+2 - Silver key
+2 - Fyste, Woru, Kellia, Daphinius Thymehill
+1 - Description (photo courtesty of heromachine.com)
+2 - 750+ words background
+1 - Background story that works within the defined framework
+1 - List of equipment locations

I don't get +2 for being human, so my total is 31 pts.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 14, 2003)

+2 - Good alignment - CG
+2 - Silver key
+2 - NPC's (Oat Romers, Teneson, Mary Goldbloom)
+1 - Description (I am still looking for a photo)
+2 - 750+ words background
+1 - Background story that works within the defined framework
+1 - List of equipment locations

Which makes 31 (hmmm I used 30... )


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 15, 2003)

I have sent the first emails.

As each person resolves the situation they are currently in, I will create a game thread and an OOC thread, killing this thread.

I will only be able to respond to this email part at night, but can check it multiple times each night.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 16, 2003)

Everyone should have received at least 2 emails, if you have not, let me know.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 16, 2003)

I think I've only received one.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 19, 2003)

Gameplay thread hasn't been posted yet has it? In a mail I received it said it would be up Thursday and just want to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 20, 2003)

No  you did not miss anything.  My wife and I have had a complication in our pregnancy and I will most likely not be able to start until next weekend.  I will email everyone tonight.  

Matt


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Matt, good luck with everything and take your time.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

My prayers are with you, Matt.  My wife and I are dealing with something similar.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear you've both got problems.  I hope everything goes OK, and, like Cordo said, take your time.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 22, 2003)

Good luck to the both of you. Mighty DM take your time: we can wait


----------

